# 2.0 to 1.8t swap



## UNCDUBn (Mar 21, 2011)

Ok guys, do here's the deal. 
The Story:
I have a 2002 VW Jetta Gls 2.0, before this I had a 2002 VW Jetta Gls 1.8t. I sold the 1.8t to my girlfriend and bought the 2.0. I know it's a downgrade, but the I like the 2.0's cosmetics better. Ha but anyways, she wrecked the car this week and now we are parting it out. I immediately called dibs on the engine. 

The question: 
So my question is exactly what do I have to go through to complete this swap. I have both cars so parts is not a concern. I am just curious what all I need to be worried about. Also is it possible to get this done in a week? 

Appreciate the help!


----------



## pDUBc (Dec 26, 2008)

The 5 Step Plan for the Mk4 Swap

Step 1) Consider a 1.8t/20v swap into your Mk4 (2.0 or VR6)
Step 2) Clean your car really good
Step 3) Find a buyer for your current 2.0/VR6
Step 4) Find a Mk4 1.8t/20v for sale in your price range
Step 5) Buy said Mk4 1.8t/20v that's for sale
Step 5a) Transfer any parts that would work from your old car (optional)


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

UNCDUBn said:


> Also is it possible to get this done in a week?


Depends on how good you are. Basically it is a take two apart and put one back together. GL


----------



## UNCDUBn (Mar 21, 2011)

pDUBc said:


> The 5 Step Plan for the Mk4 Swap
> 
> Step 1) Consider a 1.8t/20v swap into your Mk4 (2.0 or VR6)
> Step 2) Clean your car really good
> ...


Thanks for the scenario . Ha

But I'm actually looking for maybe a list of things that need to come out of the 1.8 and go into the 2.0....


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

UNCDUBn said:


> But I'm actually looking for maybe a list of things that need to come out of the 1.8 and go into the 2.0....



?? really?? are you qualified to do this swap? I have to ask, cause if you have to ask that question, I have doubts you can do it. And certainly not in a week.


----------



## UNCDUBn (Mar 21, 2011)

Ha, yea, I'm not doing it by myself. My uncle is a mechanic and he is taking the lead in this one. I'm just tryna get some answers here bro. I think the transmissions is compatible, I know the exhaust has to be switched over, wiring harness and ECU, switched over. Just trying to get a Lil info here.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

its all plug and play. swap full drivetrain, axles, downpipe, etc.
harness unplugs from the rain tray area. swap ecu and do a immob, defeat and it will start.


----------



## UNCDUBn (Mar 21, 2011)

Why are the axels needed?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

if you use the 1.8t trans they are 110mm ends, if you use the 2.0L they are 100mm


----------



## UNCDUBn (Mar 21, 2011)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> if you use the 1.8t trans they are 110mm ends, if you use the 2.0L they are 100mm


I was planning on using the 2.0 trans.... Is that a bad idea?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

differnt ratio. smaller axles


----------



## UNCDUBn (Mar 21, 2011)

So it would be ideal to have everything from the 1.8t. Yet, my buddy needs the trans. Ha. But if I'm keeping the 2.0 transmission then wouldn the 2.0 axels be straight?
And I know this a noob question, but am I noob to this stuff. But the main thing I dont like about the 2.0 is how short the 1st and 2nd gears are. If I swap just the motor the gears will be longer, correct? *Or since the gear ratios have to do with the transmission would I still have the same short gears unless I use the 1.8 tranny?

*

I'm more confident in the bold statement, just trying to be sure


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

are they both 02j 5 speed trans?
you CAN use the 2.0L trans but you must also use the 2.0L axles then

gear ratio will stay 2.0 if you use it...doesn't matter what motor you bolt to it.


----------



## UNCDUBn (Mar 21, 2011)

Ok. Switching vh the tranny and engine now. And along with that, the exhaust, the ECU and the axels...... Anyone else that needs to be swapped?


----------

